
Keyboard Ghosting Demonstration – Microsoft Applied Sciences Group - theandrewbailey
https://www.microsoft.com/appliedsciences/content/projects/KeyboardGhostingDemo.aspx
======
theandrewbailey
This can also test for N-key rollover if you can get more than 10 keys (6
standard + 4 modifier keys) at once.

